# A Tribute to Mozart



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

For January, the thematic arc for my podcasts is _Theme and Variations_, exploring them in many forms. Today's selection from the _Podcast Vault_ includes two, if not three, works that explore the form, or at the very least how themes from *Mozart*'s music can be transformed. That is the case in *Liszt*'s pianistic _tour de force_ Réminescences de "Don Juan" where arias from _Don Giovanni_ get treated to some rethinking and re-imagining.

Whereas the short piano and orchestra piece by *Gagnon *is an outright salute to Mozart, I programmed *Beethoven*'s student concerto in E flat major because I felt it is closer to the late Mozart concertos than to the ones Beethoven would later publish.

*Haydn*'s Symphony no. 98 contains a touching _Adagio_, written as a tribute to Mozart by a friend, colleague and admiror upon learning of his passing.

*Fernando Sor*'s _Mozart Variations_ draws its thematic material from the aria "Das klinget so Herrlich" from Mozart's opera _The Magic Flute_. *Tchaikovsky*'s _Mozartiana _suite orchestrates a number of Mozart short pieces for piano, chorus and a long set of theme and variations (his piano variations, K. 455). _Consider this a taste of next week;'s PTB post featuring the remaining three Tchaikovsky suites._

Happy Listening!

*ITYWLTMT Podcast Montage #70 - Homage to Mozart
(Originally issued on Friday, September 7, 2012)​*
*André GAGNON (*1939)*
_Cher Amadeus_ (1972-73)
André Gagnon, piano
Studio musicians
Leslie Williams , conducting

*Fernando SOR (1778-1839) *
Introduction & variations on a theme by Mozart, op. 9	
Narciso Yepes, guitar

*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
Piano Concerto in E flat major, WoO 4 (Arr. R. Brautigam)
Ronald Brautigam, piano
Norrköping Symphony Orchestra 
Andrew Parrott, conducting

*Franz LISZT (1811 - 1886)*
Réminescences de "Don Juan", S 418
Roberto Poli, piano

*Franz Joseph HAYDN (1732-1809)*
Second movement (_Adagio_) from Symphony no. 98 in B Flat Major, Hob. I:98
English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate, conducting

*Pyotr Ilich TCHAIKOVSKY (1840-1893)*
Suite no.4, op. 61 ('Mozartiana') 
Winnipeg Symphony Orchestra
Kazuhiro Koizumi, conducting


Original Bilingual Commentary: http://itywltmt.blogspot.ca/2012/09/montage-70-hommage-mozart.html

Detailed Playlist: http://www.docstoc.com/docs/127383496/pcast070- Playlist

Podcat Link (Internet Archive): http://archive.org/details/HommageMozart

Poscast Link (Pod-O-Matic): http://itywltmt.podomatic.com/entry/2014-01-07T02_27_39-08_00 (Link valid until 31 January 2014)


*January 10, 2014, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Theme & Variations: The Beethoven Edition" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel .Read more January 10 on our blogs in English  and in French.*


----------

